# Girls schools in Auckland



## temasek (May 29, 2011)

Hi all

I am thinking of enrolling my daughter into year 10 next year and I would like to choose a girl school for her.

Can anyone suggest which girl school is recommended? 

thanks!!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

temasek said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am thinking of enrolling my daughter into year 10 next year and I would like to choose a girl school for her.
> 
> ...


Hi Temasek & welcome to the forum.

Not sure f you are looking for a boarding school or if your daughter would be commuting each day so the area would also be an important factor.

However I have heard good things said of

Auckland Girls Grammar

Epsom Girls Grammar

Baradene College

I know of some families whose girls attended these schools, however I do not have personal experience of any.

Hopefully some forum members will be able to add their comments,
Jenswaters is expert on education matters so I will leave it to her expertise.

Anski


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

EGGS (Epsom Girls Grammar) is_ the_ top girls' school in Auckland.

Epsom Girls Grammar School

Also look at http://www.diocesan.school.nz/about-dio and - Westlake Girls High School


----------

